# Norm(en) zur Bauteilkennzeichnung



## diabolo150973 (28 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder 'ne Frage:

Gibt es irgendwelche Vorschriften, die besagen wie und wo Bauteile gekennzeichnet werden müssen? In meinem speziellen Fall geht es um Kabel.
Ich habe mal gelernt, dass Kabel auf beiden Seiten bezeichnet werden müssen (W-xx-). In der Firma, wo ich jetzt bin, heißen die Kabel auf der Maschinenseite so, wie das Teil, wo sie rangehen (z.B. B-xx-), wenn es Sensoren oder Aktoren sind. Bei Motoren und sonstigem (Start-/ Bedienpulte und solche Sachen) steht gar nichts dran. Jetzt gehen hier etliche Kabel in den Schaltschrank, denen man nicht ansieht, wo sie herkommen... Viel Spaß, bei der Fehlersuche!!! Gibt es da Normen??? Wenn ja, welche? Ich habe hier zu Hause grade keine VDE zur Verfügung. Und wenn ich schon in der Firma meckern muss, dann wenigstens mit Hand und Fuß!

Schönen Restsonntag,

dia


----------



## zotos (28 März 2010)

Ich kenne das auch so wie es in Deiner neuen Firma läuft. Am Kabel in der Maschine steht die Bezeichnung des Sensors/Aktors und am Schaltschrank wenn es eine Kabeldurchführung ist nichts und bei Steckverbindungen ist der Stecker bezeichnet.
Die ganzen W-BlaBla Nummern interessieren mich persönlich eh nicht.


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 März 2010)

MMMhhhh... es mag sein, dass es in dem alten Verein so eine Art "Firmeninterne Abmachung" war. Aber wenn man es so idiotensicher gelernt hat, dann sieht die komplett nackte Variante schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus! Auch sind im Schaltbild keine Farben/Adernummern vorgegeben...


----------



## h.scholli (28 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ........Gibt es irgendwelche Vorschriften, die besagen wie und wo Bauteile gekennzeichnet werden müssen? In meinem speziellen Fall geht es um Kabel.
> Ich habe mal gelernt, dass Kabel auf beiden Seiten bezeichnet werden müssen (W-xx-).......
> dia



Bei uns wird das unterschiedlich praktiziert, nämlich so, wie es die Spezifikation des Kunden fordert. Da kommen manchmal recht eigenwillige Wünsche bei heraus..

Die meisten Kunden fordern die Kabelnummern (W-xx-..) an beiden Seiten.
Manche wollen die BMK (mit Ort) an beiden Seiten,
manche wollen Beides, manche zusätzlich noch den zugehörigen SPS Ein- oder Ausgang.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge ganz klar die Kabelbezeichnung, weil das die einzige sinnvolle Variante ist...


Gruß
scholli


----------

